# Problème installation jeu iPod Touch (Tap Tap Revenge)



## A l'aise Breizh (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai  téléchargé des applications sur l'App Store dont Tap Tap Revenge, et lorsque je veux l'installer sur l'iPod Touch (2G avec firmware 2.1.1) en synchronisant, un message d'erreur s'affiche:
"L'application n'as pas été installée sur l'iPod car une erreur inconnue s'est produite (0xE8000001)."
J'ai déconnecté l'iPod puis rententé plusieurs fois la synchro mais rien n'y fait...
Quelle pourrait être la solution à ce problème?
Cordialement,
Yves.


----------



## DeepDark (2 Octobre 2008)

Ca marche sans passer par iTunes? Autrement dit en la téléchargeant directement depuis l'iPod Touch?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (2 Octobre 2008)

ça je n'ai pas testé, je le fais de suite...

Réponse: c'est bon ça marche!
Merci beaucoup...


----------

